
Tell HN: Gmail on Chrome eating battery - 3pt14159
At some point over the past 4 months or so, my battery performance started to degrade from about 4 or 5 hours to about 2 or 2.5 hours. I figured it was just the realities of a 3.5 year old MBP Retina.<p>But I was debugging an application locally (on Ubuntu, I dual boot) for performance and I noticed that one of the Chrome processes was sitting at 150% CPU, after some testing I determined it was the Gmail tab on Chrome. Now, by keeping Gmail closed when I&#x27;m not using it, my battery lasts almost as long as it used to.<p>I know I&#x27;m not the only one that primarily works from coffee shops and libraries, plus I figure the Gmail team might be on here, so that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m sharing.<p>Plugins installed: HTTPS Everywher, uBlock Origin, Privacy Badger (turned off on gmail.com), Ember Inspector.
======
onion2k
Chrome has a profiler at chrome://profiler/ That might show where the problem
is.

------
a0st
I had a similar problem, so I switched to thunderbird

------
max_
You can try using the basic HTML version..

